# Temps de réponses écran iMac 27 pouces ?



## planD (21 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour à tous, 
depuis aujourd'hui, les iMacs 27 pouces sont dispo sur l'Apple Store.
On y vente les capacités graphiques du monstre avec ses cartes Radeon, en particulier pour le jeu...
Et ça, ça m'interesse. Car je dois renouveler mon matériel, et je dois tout faire avec (graphiste/dev. de profession) :
Vectoriel, compo image , 3D, Video...

Mais aussi du jeu, car j'aime juouer, en particulier aux first person, genre COD et en réseau surtout. Donc les performances d'affichage sont importantes. J'en vient donc à une question à laquelle je ne trouve pas de réponse :
Quel est le temps de réponse d'un écran intégré iMac (en particulier des 27 pouces?) ? Car les écrans apple (en périphériques) sont de très mauvais élèves à ce niveau là : 14 ms, alors que la plupart des écrans "récents" oscillent  entre 2ms et 6ms.

La question est elle pertinente ? Le fait que l'écran soit intégré  change t il la donne ? Quel est donc le temps de réponse ?

Question subsidiaire :
Au niveau de l'achat de la RAM (toujours pour le dernier iMAc 27 pouces), vaut il mieux en acheter le mojns sur l'apple store et booster la machine après en achetant sur les sites qui vendent de la ram mac certifiée ? Ou la différence de prix ne vaut pas le coup ?

D'avance merci pour vos réponses !


----------



## planD (21 Octobre 2009)

Up Up !!!
Pas d'idée sur le sujet ?


----------



## butok (21 Octobre 2009)

Je dois moi aussi renouveler mon matos. 

Et effectivement l'iMac27" est très attirant... cependant, comme toi je veux pouvoir jouer aussi avec mon ordi, et c'est vraiment là que ce situe le problème... Car l'iMac n'est pas fait pour ça, les composant sont pour la plupart des composant d'ordi portable (donc bcp moins puissant)   et surtout la CG est une CG de milieu de gamme de l'ancienne génération de carte graphique, couplé à un écran très étendue... ça vas ramer à mort...   Encore une fois si tu veux jouer avec un mac, c'est mac pro ou rien. (et c'est vraiment dommage !!!)


----------



## DarkMoineau (21 Octobre 2009)

Pour une carte de notebook, les CG de l'iMac sont plutôt puissantes. 

http://www.notebookcheck.net/Mobile-Graphics-Cards-Benchmark-List.844.0.html


----------



## physalys (21 Octobre 2009)

Sauf que comme nous l'avons vu sur un autre post, le CPU core i7 est une version bureau, tout comme la carte graphique semble t'il.

Sur le site d'Apple, on peut lire "ATI Radeon HD 4670" et "ATI Radeon HD 4850". Pas de "mobility" dans l'appellation des cartes graphiques... 

D'ailleurs, la consommation du 27 pouces est de 365 watts !! Bien plus importante donc qu'un Mac Pro !


----------



## planD (21 Octobre 2009)

Merci pour vos réponses les gars.

Mmmm, dans le benchmark, je vois pas la ATI Radeon HD 4850 avec 512 Mo de mémoire GDDR3. Celle qu'on peut choper en option. 
Sur le MacPro c'est une 4870 512Mo GDDR5.
Je sais pas si ça fait une véritable différence au final ?

Mais je t'avoues, je n'ai pas trop peur de la capacité au rendu graphique, car j'ai vu des iMacs et des MacBookPro avec config de base très bien rendre du COD4, sans ramer ni rien...

La question sur le temps de réponse de l'écran est vraiment orientée sur les fps en réseau. Car un temps de réponse de 14ms est vraiment très handicapant par rapport à du 2ms quand il s'agit de tirer le premier (en dehors du ping et du FPS de ton ordi).

Mais un test s'impose tout de même , je devrais essayer d'afficher le fps (frame par seconde) sur COD4 et sur les imacs de base en question , pour voir...


Toujours est  il qu'on n'a toujours pas la caractéristiques techniques temps de réponse de nore iMac 27 pouce ?????


----------



## DarkMoineau (21 Octobre 2009)

Et vu les performances des versions mobiles....

Quoique, ça existe la 4670 de bureau?

je croyais qu'elle n'existait qu'en mobile.


----------



## physalys (21 Octobre 2009)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Et vu les performances des versions mobiles....
> 
> Quoique, ça existe la 4670 de bureau?
> 
> je croyais qu'elle n'existait qu'en mobile.




 http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/46349-Radeon-HD-4670.htm


----------



## Damze (21 Octobre 2009)

planD a dit:


> La question sur le temps de réponse de l'écran est vraiment orientée sur les fps en réseau. Car un temps de réponse de 14ms est vraiment très handicapant par rapport à du 2ms quand il s'agit de tirer le premier (en dehors du ping et du FPS de ton ordi).



Déjà si t'es avec la nouvelle souris, tu perd 2ms entre le temps ou tu va soulever le doigt et remettre le doigt pour cliquer 
L'iMac....Pas un engin pour les gamer ça (même si la GPU reste une bonne carte), en + un écran 27 pouces c'est 3 fois plus de pixels à gérer et donc une carte qui chauffe plus;


----------



## planD (22 Octobre 2009)

C'est pas fô !
Et pour l'écran , et pour la souris . Pour la souris, j'y pensais déjà (de toute façon, les souris mac ne vont pas pour jouer, ni la nouvelle , ni toutes les précédentes...). Donc, je compte bien garder une bonne vieille souris qui va bien juste pour le jeu.

Pour l'écran, les 24 pouces sont maintenant un standard niveau jeu, je me dit que de 24 à 27, y a pas grand chose, si la carte graphique fait bien son taff... Mais bon , c'est un peu grossier comme analyse... Fait elle bien son taff ? 3 pouces en diagonale en plus, c'est vrai que ça fait quand même pas mal de pixels en plus...
Mais en même temps, dans chaque jeu il y a des réglages de résolution...
Bref, la seule différence que jai vu en cherchant des écrans (en tant que périphérique) entre les 24 et les 26 pouces se joue essentiellement au niveau de la moyenne du temps de réponse justement : là ou les 24 pouces oscillent entre 2 et 4 ms en moyenne, les 26 seraient plutôt entre 4 et 6 ms, et les écrans mac à 14 ms .

Voilà, donc on en revient à la question, et les écrans iMac à combien pour le temps de réponse ? Si ils sont aussi efficace que les écrans mac periphériques , l'iMac est en effet à bannir définitivement pour une utilisation Gamer. 

Mais en attendant, il constitue une alternative niveau prix. HT, il y aurait quand même 1000 euros de différences entre une config max du iMAc 27 pouces, comparé à une petite config évolutive avec un macPro...

Alors ? les écrans iMac à combien pour le temps de réponse ?


----------



## DarkMoineau (22 Octobre 2009)

Heu tu sais j'ai joué avec mon vieux PC sur un LCD de 2003 plus lent qu'un écran Mac puis sur un téléviseur Samsung à 8ms et honnêtement j'ai jamais vu la différence. Et sur Quake Live avec la dalle du MBP je ne vois pas de différence question rapidité de l'écran. (Après niveau FPS je vois la différence )

Alors même si 14ms ça parait beaucoup faut pas oublier que l'écran 30 pouces est pas nouveau et que les imacs ont des dalles modernes. Je ne sais pas qui est le sous traitant mais elles doivent être passées sous les 10ms.


----------



## planD (22 Octobre 2009)

Au niveau des écrans Mac périphériques, ils sont pas si vieux (je parle des "nouveaux" avec un bord noir, comme ceux des iMacs), et ceux là sont toujours à 14ms au moment de leur sortie (en décembre 2008 il me semble), alors que les moyennes en temps de réponses étaient pour les autres écrans de 2 à 6ms maxi. 

Et moi non plus je n'ai jamais vu la différence, car pour la voir , il faut pouvoir brancher 2 écrans sur la même bécanne et afficher la même partie sur ces 2 écrans (ce qui me semble difficile avec un mac).
Je me refere juste aux temoignages de gamers (certainement revendeur par la même occasion...) ayant testé des périphériques équivalent , pour comparer leur temps de réponse réels.
Ils disaient donc que la différence se voyaient à l'oeil nu (entre un 2ms et un 6 ms)... Impliquant en cas de partie en réseau.
Bon alors, quel crédit donner à ces temoigages ? ça c'est une autre question.

Mais l'info du temps de réponses de l'iMAc 27 pouces, on la trouve où ?


----------



## DarkMoineau (22 Octobre 2009)

J'ai joué sur des tas d'écrans différents et au lycée je faisais pas mal de Lan. 

Pour moi, il est impossible de dire la vitesse d'un écran à vue d'oeil et entre le LCD de 2003, les LCD de 2006 des Lan destiné au jeu et le Samsung de 2008, ou l'écran de mon MacBook Pro, je suis incapable de dire lequel est le plus rapide.

Juste de dire lequel à la plus belle image (le MacBook Pro  magnifique cet écran Glossy  Dommage qu'il y ai des reflets mais bon, ils me gênent pas.)


----------



## planD (22 Octobre 2009)

Je suis assez d'accord avec toi sur la possibilité de voir la différence à l'oeil nu...

Ce qui est certain , c'est que ce sera forcément mieux que mon vieux MacBookPro 17 pouces (avant les coques alu) sans carte graphique avec lequel je rame sur COD2.

Et pi , il est beau, et pi il est moins cher qu'un MacPro...

Bon en fait pour toi, on peut jouer avec confortablement  (sans que ce soit "LA" machine de guerre pour gamer) ?


----------



## DarkMoineau (22 Octobre 2009)

Bah si on peut jouer confortablement sur un MacBook Pro, ou un iMac d'ancienne génération, un iMac i5 doté d'un processeur de gamer le fera sans problème.


----------



## Dramis (22 Octobre 2009)

planD a dit:


> et les écrans mac à 14 ms .



Il s'agit de dalle ips, le temps de réponse est inférieur, par contre les couleurs sont beaucoup plus précise, un meilleur angle de vision.  C'est idéal pour la photo. 

Les écrans a 2ms sont des dalles tn, moins précise en couleur, angle de vision réduit mais très rapide....


----------



## DarkMoineau (22 Octobre 2009)

Ah oui il est vrai que les dalles ultra rapides sont des TN, pas des IPS. 

Et je sais pas si mon MacBook Pro a une IPS (je crois que oui) mais effectivement niveau angle de vision et couleurs c'est largement supérieur à ma tv Samsung en TN.


----------



## olaf1966 (25 Octobre 2009)

Ce test ne concerne pas l'iMac 27 mais le LED Cinema Display, mais les conceptions semblent proches.

La réactivité

Même si le temps de réponse est annoncé à 14 ms, les tests montrent que la réactivité équivaut à celle d'un écran TN 5 ms. Si la phrase précédente n'a pour vous aucun sens, comprenez qu'il sera parfait pour une utilisation bureautique, la navigation internet et la plupart des jeux (seuls les jeux type FPS Unreal, Quake..., le mettrons en difficulté). 

source: http://www.lesnumeriques.com/article-240-4306-71.html

Le temps de réponse d'un écran peut être défini de différentes façons, un peu comme la puissance d'un amplificateur (entre les watts RMS et les PMPO par exemple... )

Pour conclure, je pense que cette dalle est superbe pour peu qu'on fasse attention à sa position dans la pièce pour ne pas subir les reflets, les couleurs semblent fidèles, et le temps de réponse n'est pas incompatible avec les jeux.

Quant à la RAM, Apple la vend très cher, tu trouveras plein de fournisseurs plus intéressants en parcourant ce fil: http://forums.macg.co/imac-intel/sujet-unique-les-memoires-des-mac-de-bureau-83867.html


----------



## iota (25 Octobre 2009)

Salut,

Soyons réalistes 
Le temps de réponse de l'écran de l'iMac sera largement suffisant pour toutes les activités hors jeu vidéo (à noter au passage que les dalles IPS proposent généralement des noirs un peu moins profonds).

Pour ce domaine particulier, il faudra attendre quelques tests, mais je pense qu'il n'y aura pas trop de soucis (peut-être sur les FPS).

Par contre, la Radeon sur l'iMac 27", pour afficher les jeux en résolution native, elle va certainement trainer un peu la patte.

@+
iota


----------



## figaro (26 Octobre 2009)

iota a dit:


> Par contre, la Radeon sur l'iMac 27", pour afficher les jeux en résolution native, elle va certainement trainer un peu la patte.
> 
> @+
> iota



Justement j'ai peur que la Radeon HD 4850 ne soit pas suffisante pour jouer sous bootcamp avec un 27"


----------



## DarkMoineau (26 Octobre 2009)

La 4850 risque de trainer la patte en résolution antive c'est vrai. Mais en même temps, je suis pas sûre que beaucoup de cartes graphiques sachent afficher Crysis (par exemple) avec une telle résolution. 

Mais en HD ça devrait suffire et ça ne piquera pas les yeux


----------



## figaro (26 Octobre 2009)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> La 4850 risque de trainer la patte en résolution antive c'est vrai. Mais en même temps, je suis pas sûre que beaucoup de cartes graphiques sachent afficher Crysis (par exemple) avec une telle résolution.
> 
> Mais en HD ça devrait suffire et ça ne piquera pas les yeux



Merci pour les précisions . Je vais donc pencher pour cet écran, je n'aurais qu'à le repasser en 1920*1200 (comme mon iMac actuel) et j'aurai donc la même image avec les mêmes détails que sur mon iMac si je comprends bien ?


----------



## DarkMoineau (26 Octobre 2009)

Bah tu sais je fais tourner un vieux jeux par le biais de Crossover sur l'iMac.

Comme le jeu date de 2003, il tourne en 1024*768 au max (seule résolution supportée par le jeu et mon écran qui soit"élevée") et bah ça ne gêne absolument pas, malgré le fais qu'il doive repasser en 4/3. Donc oui tu met ton jeun en 1920*1080 (HD 16/9) et tu auras une image nickel. 

Ce sera mieux que les DVD qui n'ont jamais plus de 1024*576 pixels 

PS: même image mais en grossissement X1 elle te paraitra plus petite. Il faut mettre en plein écran 

Cependant je ne pense pas que tu joue en mode fenêtré.


----------



## figaro (26 Octobre 2009)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Bah tu sais je fais tourner un vieux jeux par le biais de Crossover sur l'iMac.
> 
> Comme le jeu date de 2003, il tourne en 1024*768 au max (seule résolution supportée par le jeu et mon écran qui soit"élevée") et bah ça ne gêne absolument pas, malgré le fais qu'il doive repasser en 4/3. Donc oui tu met ton jeun en 1920*1080 (HD 16/9) et tu auras une image nickel.
> 
> ...



Voilà qui est rassurant, j'avais peur d'une perte de netteté . Je ne comprends pas trop l'histoire de grossissement X1 mais j'ai saisi l'essentiel pour les jeux ^_^.

Quand je suis allé en magasin et ait changé la résolution ça a mis deux bandes noires, une à gauche et une à droite. Je pense donc pouvoir jouer en "plein écran", c'est à dire pas en mode fenêtré, mais pas sur toute la surface de l'écran.


----------



## DarkMoineau (26 Octobre 2009)

Les bandes noires c'est du au fait que tu as changé de format: au lieu d'être en 16/9, tu étais en 4/3.

Non?


----------



## figaro (26 Octobre 2009)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Les bandes noires c'est du au fait que tu as changé de format: au lieu d'être en 16/9, tu étais en 4/3.
> 
> Non?



Tout à fait ! Pour être exact, si mes souvenirs sont bons, je suis passé du 16/9 au 16/10 

Bon c'est un paris que je prends de commander mais si tu m'assures que je n'aurais pas trop de soucis pour jouer (en changeant la résolution dans le jeu, pas sur le système) ça me dit bien


----------



## DarkMoineau (27 Octobre 2009)

Bah oui ça ira. Ils sont costauds les iMac 27', surtout les quad. Donc oui tu peux changer. Faut juste mettre la bonne résolution


----------



## figaro (27 Octobre 2009)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Bah oui ça ira. Ils sont costauds les iMac 27', surtout les quad. Donc oui tu peux changer. Faut juste mettre la bonne résolution





Plus qu'à attendre d'avoir l'argent dans 1 semaine


----------



## DarkMoineau (28 Octobre 2009)

Tiens et pour ceux qui critiquent les macs en disant qu'on ne peut jouer, Call of 4 tourne sur mon Mac et à fond. Mais il est vrai que j'ai chaud au poignet après donc je le met pas totalement à fond pour ne pas avoir de poignet  roti  

Mais l'écran est vraiment rapide.


----------

